# Mark iii - fixed noise spot



## Dana_B (Nov 13, 2012)

hey,
I have a new Canon 5D Mark iii body.
For a Specific project I work on I usually use an iso 100 and exposure speed of 0.3 sec.
After examining my photos I noticed that I have a fixed noise spot on all of the photos.
As the exposure is longer the spot becomes more vibrant magenta. 
Do you have any idea what is going on? and more important, how can i avoid having this noise.

Thanks
Dana


----------



## rpt (Nov 13, 2012)

Dana_B said:


> hey,
> I have a new Canon 5D Mark iii body.
> For a Specific project I work on I usually use an iso 100 and exposure speed of 0.3 sec.
> After examining my photos I noticed that I have a fixed noise spot on all of the photos.
> ...


Does it happen with all your lenses?
Could you post images?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 15, 2012)

Its called a hot or stuck pixel. Sometimes the user can map them out, and NR usually makes them disappear. 

You can google map out hot pixel for the process, or read this. http://www.slashgear.com/how-to-remove-stuck-pixel-on-your-digital-slr-2227392/
If thats not successful, Canon can map it out.


----------



## Dana_B (Nov 15, 2012)

At the moment I use only one lens - Canon 50mm 1.4.
I attached a photo that shows my noisey magenta spot.

Thank you *Mt Spokane Photography*. I will try to check the hot pixel subject...


----------



## Dana_B (Nov 18, 2012)

I believe it worked!
Thank you so much....!


----------

